# Ginobili: Don't Cry For Me Gary Payton



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> We knew they were going to come out with a lot of energy, and they did," Bryant said. "Ginobili had a huge game for them. It wound up being one of those games we had to grind out."
> 
> Calmly, time after time, he stepped to the free throw line and in uncharacteristic fashion hit eleven of his thirteen foul shot attempts. Never once letting Payton forget it. His hustle on both ends of the floor enfuriated Payton so much, that at one point late in the game, Payton started bad-mouthing Ginobili even louder. When Manu responded within an earshot of the referees, both players got hit with a technical foul.
> 
> "That was fun," Ginobili said of Payton's antics. "It made me feel important."


Full article


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I remember Payton jawing with Manu, yeah I could see how it's a semi-accomplishment, but people have to remember Payton has jawed at people for much much less.

-Petey


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

If Payton did that means that Manu is really an important player in the Nba...


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

Payton does talk trash a lot. He even downplayed Ginobili's great game, saying that "some people like MJ could even go for 50 a night, so 30 is nothing".

Pretty weak statement, considering Kobe praised Manu after the game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Payton had the flu that game, so his mind wasn't functioning properly. :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Payton dogs guys he respects the most. He loves to test young players to see what they'll take. Manu earned Payton's respect, whether he says it or not.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Payton dogs guys he respects the most. He loves to test young players to see what they'll take. Manu earned Payton's respect, whether he says it or not.


I agree. He's talking a lot of trash, but inderneath it all, it means Manu has arrived in the league and is respected as an impact player.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Agreed. I'm sure GP will be more wary of him in the future, that much is for sure.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> Payton had the flu that game, so his mind wasn't functioning properly. :laugh:


Yeah, no wonder. Manu's creative plays can stop your brain from functioning properly.


----------

